# Bean bags



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Have to buy a couple of bean bags. Could anyone suggest a good place to buy it from ?

thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ace Hardware has Fatboy beanbags. Dragonmart has chinese ones. Carrefour carries them sometimes.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Index Living in Dubai Mall has a decent selection and there's a chain called Kas I think which is in most of the malls that has also.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I vaguely recall seeing them in Home Centre MOE as well. I may be wrong


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

At home center they are quite overpriced for the same material that you can get on cheap at other places.

I will check out at carrefour or dragonmart.


----------

